
How We Analyzed and Visualized Hamilton’s Rhyming Lyrics - sebg
https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/hamilton-algorithm/
======
fnord123
For people not living in NY: "Hamilton" is a 2015 musical about the US
president Alexander Hamilton and it's very popular in that part of the world.

~~~
kyrre
why is this musical so popular?

btw, Alexander Hamilton was never the president

~~~
drzaiusapelord
>why is this musical so popular?

My wife loves it and I listened to parts of it and it has some really catchy
rap. She never got into hip-hop culture, so I think this is the the big
breakthrough for a lot of white middle-class and higher theater/musical people
who previously found this stuff inaccessible.

This is pretty much Kanye for housewives and grandmas. Its non-threatening and
if there is anything controversial about it, its a manufactured controversy
that's safe to partake in.

~~~
bertiewhykovich
I get the impression that "Hamilton" appeals to people who want to feel "down
with the minorities" but get the vapors if they accidentally look at Section 8
housing.

------
zodiac
If you like this you might like the visualizations in
[http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11701976/rapping-
deconstructed-...](http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11701976/rapping-
deconstructed-best-rhymers-of-all-time) too

~~~
joshschreuder
Love it, thanks. DOOM is some sort of genius.

------
avivo
The original post shows how the sausage was made (focusing on
visualization/UX).

Also check out the [http://graphics.wsj.com/hamilton-
methodology/](http://graphics.wsj.com/hamilton-methodology/) for what the
sausage is _made of_ (focusing more on algorithms/models with a bibliography).

------
bxb
You might also like the analysis at
[https://rapmetrics.wordpress.com](https://rapmetrics.wordpress.com)

------
monolithpl
also see this analysis / graphic breakdown / of rap lyrics
[http://genius.com/Sameoldshawn-rap-stats-breaking-down-
the-w...](http://genius.com/Sameoldshawn-rap-stats-breaking-down-the-words-in-
rap-lyrics-over-time-annotated)

~~~
covercash
Here's the official analysis of each song all in one book:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1455539740/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1455539740/)

It's really well done.

